# Why uber still pays us 80% of the surge price?



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

I am sure we would be happy to get a regular pay from the surge they charge customers.

Why they even tell us when surge starts and ends?
That could only be between the passenger and uber.

I know that the red area in the map attracts more drivers, but if there were no red areas and enough drivers, nothing would change on the drivers' side, they would still pray for pings and rush to pickups.

Are they at uber just that nice to us or the idea like this didn't come to their mind?


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

ubearx said:


> I am sure we would be happy to get a regular pay from the surge they charge customers.
> 
> Why they even tell us when surge starts and ends?
> That could only be between the passenger and uber.
> ...


Are you out of your mind?


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

kalo said:


> Are you out of your mind?


You do work for A regular price most of the day. It means you are happy with that rate. What makes you so shocked?


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

ubearx said:


> I am sure we would be happy to get a regular pay from the surge they charge customers.
> 
> Why they even tell us when surge starts and ends?
> That could only be between the passenger and uber.
> ...


Uber does not think of the drivers first. The whole point of the surge is to attract drivers to an area where there are NOT enough drivers.

Please do not assume that "we would be happy to get a regular pay from the surge they charge customers." My guess is that 99% of all drivers would disagree with you. You could be the only driver on this board who has this idea. There are more and more drivers who will not venture out unless there is a surge.

I would suggest that if Uber could clone you, they would.

What area are you in? What do you think your costs are for drving?


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

ubearx said:


> You do work for A regular price most of the day. It means you are happy with that rate. What makes you so shocked?


It's INCENTIVE to get drivers out there to drive. Sometimes it may not look that way, but that it what it is. Incentive = getting something more than normal.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> Uber does not think of the drivers first. The whole point of the surge is to attract drivers to an area where there are NOT enough drivers.
> 
> Please do not assume that "we would be happy to get a regular pay from the surge they charge customers." My guess is that 99% of all drivers would disagree with you. You could be the only driver on this board who has this idea. There are more and more drivers who will not venture out unless there is a surge.
> 
> ...


So, there are drivers who don't drive unless there is surge, according to you, but you do drive for a regular rate. It means you are happy with it.


----------



## kalo (Jun 28, 2014)

ubearx said:


> So, there are drivers who don't drive unless there is surge, according to you, but you do drive for a regular rate. It means you are happy with it.


Some drivers may have been happy enough with the rates.. Now most are cut 20% it seems. You don't get the point of surge. It's to bring more drivers out of their houses. Maybe they want to watch their favorite tv show, who knows, but they need incentive to get off the couch. Those drivers, at that time, are not motivated by the regular rate. Is it clear?


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

ubearx said:


> So, there are drivers who don't drive unless there is surge, according to you, but you do drive for a regular rate. It means you are happy with it.


i cant drive a night without a surge price :/
as much as i dont like surge pricing because it ends customer riding lol who would ride uber again after getting billed $500 for a 10 mile ride,
but i like it coz it pays my bill


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

ubearx said:


> So, there are drivers who don't drive unless there is surge, according to you, but you do drive for a regular rate. It means you are happy with it.


Well, for the time being I will drive for a regular rate at times when I think there will be enough rides. And, if I can stay in areas where I think there might be a surge, or I happen to get some surge rides, then that really can turn a mediocre shift into a good one. I used to try driving days, but I did not find enough fares and/or there was so much driving between fares that I was not happy with the return on my time and car and stopped going out.

When the price cuts hit my area (Aug 21st) then I will have to see if I can even justify heading out under the new rate structure.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

I think what OP is missing is that drivers WERE happy driving at the regular rate and now they are struggling under the new rate and are no longer happy.

Remember that a 20% cut in fare is not a 20% cut in profit, it's much more. 

For instance, if you are spending 60% of your earnings on vehicle, insurance, fuel, and maintenance then the other 40% is what you keep.
If you cut fare rates 20% then you are actually losing half of your profit, because your other expenses do not go down 20%.


----------



## David Madrid (Aug 11, 2014)

They aren't looking for above average driver's they said average drivers could make more money or even the McDonalds driver's who are so happy to make a buck uber doesn't even need KY jelly to bend those fools over.


----------



## SgtMurphy (Apr 28, 2014)

Wonder how their ****in military campaign is going:
*We want you! Our data says you drive more, with higher ratings! 
So you can do a lot for us! *
"So what do I get as a Military professional driving for Taco Bell wages?" 
*Secretary Gates is participating in our campaign to get 50,000 new drivers!!!!*
"Right, but why should I-?"
*We want you to drive for us. Drive. Sign up.*
(Backs away from Cyborg at job fair) 
*Dri-Dri-Drive...Military-Error-ErrorError*
(Sparks and Smoke)


----------



## duggles (Aug 25, 2014)

ubearx said:


> So, there are drivers who don't drive unless there is surge, according to you, but you do drive for a regular rate. It means you are happy with it.


Not according to him, according to lots on this board. I only drive part time, and only during surge rates. In fact, I usually only drive in Denver if its 1.75x or more based on our rates. If I'm already out on the road and get stuck with a couple of 1.25-1.5x fares, then it happens. But if I'm at home looking to drive it needs to be at least 1.75x.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

Don’t drive for less than 1.75x


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Hey former yellow and droosk .... THIS is the shill I was talking about last week!


----------



## O787 (Oct 25, 2014)

Stop the unnecessary surge charge and* bring up the fare price.*
Do surge charge only in special occasion.. like rainy day, holidays, high traffic area
That way we all be happy and Uber still make more money.


----------



## troubleinrivercity (Jul 27, 2014)

O787 said:


> Stop the unnecessary surge charge and* bring up the fare price.*
> Do surge charge only in special occasion.. like rainy day, holidays, high traffic area
> That way we all be happy and Uber still make more money.


Uber cannot raise fares even if they wanted to (they don't). Every day, millions of people are incorporating Uber into their yearly finances and making long-term cost predictions based on $8 Uber rides. The passengers who can only sort-of afford daily Ubers are 10x more likely to throw a shit-fit than we are, should their rattle be taken away. Uber _ran a promotion_ encouraging people to donate their cars in exchange for a bunch of UberX credit. They've got a plan for a loosely-sustainable business model, and you're not in it. *Riding uberX is cheaper than car ownership in a number of cities.* Read that sentence a thousand ****ing times if you've considering buying a car for Uber.

There is, however, one thing I can think of that could cause Uber to rethink their scheme of using up drivers and hanging them out to dry. Repeated serious accidents caused by excessive numbers of new drivers, and constant altercations caused by abuse of already-abused drivers.


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

For the record... I am definitely NOT happy with the rates. I still drive, but do not mistake acquiescence with happiness.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

UberRey said:


> For the record... I am definitely NOT happy with the rates. I still drive, but do not mistake acquiescence with happiness.


The OP is from August ... poster has disappeared since this ******ed thread


----------



## UberRey (Sep 1, 2014)

Ah. Didn't see that. Someone must have resurrected the thread. Pardon the waste Internet space.


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Lol np ... just letting u know


----------



## pengduck (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey Uber! How about this:
1) Take the rates back up to previous levels.
2) Instead of surge pricing do premium pricing for hours that the demand usually goes up a lot higher. IE bar closings.
3) During bad weather have a predetermined premium price. 
If you do this everybody knows the rules. Now if you will just learn the golden rule. Uber doesn't exist without the drivers!


----------

